# AudioControl 4XS in Sierra White



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

It's mine - see my feedback and bid with confidence:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Blorton (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a different generation of this one. These things are great!


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

Great piece, wish I needed it..bump..


----------



## MeioFomiga (Oct 10, 2011)

Will you ship to Canada?
*edit*
oops, just saw you're another no international shipping seller. Sorry.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

MeioFomiga said:


> Will you ship to Canada?
> *edit*
> oops, just saw you're another no international shipping seller. Sorry.


I'll gladly ship to Canada...$28.00 for USPS Priority medium flat-rate box!


----------

